# Windows 10 Feature Update Version 1709, Have You Downloaded It Yet?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2017)

My computer has been very slow regardless of which browser I use.  I've done full system scan, used Norton Power Eraser, cleared the cache in one browser so far, and no improvement.

Anyway, I was nosing around my computer and looking at the updates today, I noticed several Adobe Flash Updates there and I checked my computer and see that there is no Adobe on it, so this is just a Windows 10 thing, you get the updates even if you don't have the product. 

There was an update waiting to be downloaded waiting for me to set a time for it to load, similar to the Creator's Update of the past.  It is Feature Update Version 1709.  Have any of you downloaded this already?  If so, any issues with it?


----------



## Don M. (Nov 5, 2017)

If your system seems to be running slow, try running a Speedtest to see if your ISP is giving you the speed you are paying for.  My favorite is Speedtest.net...I run it every few days...it is free and quick.  My current provider is very good, but the one I used to have varied all over the place on its speed.  

I'm surprised you don't have Adobe Flash...many sites require that to view pictures, video's, etc.  Again, it is free...I've used it for years.  

I just checked, and I am at level 1703...I saw something a few days ago that said 1709 will be rolled out in stages between now and years end.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks Don, I just did the speedtest.net today, these were my results.  I've had the Adobe on my past computers and I remember always being bombarded with popups telling me to update it, then I read that there are a lot of security issues with it too.

Ping = 16ms
Download = 9.52Mbps
Upload = 6.00Mbps


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm at 1703. Just ran the updater and it only d/l two Adobe Flash updates. SB must have an inside track at Microsoft. 

P.S.: I needed Flash to run Speedtest.net


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 6, 2017)

You can also go to fast.com to check your internet speed. It is backed by Netflix and does not require flash


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 6, 2017)

I've got Windows 10 and Adobe Flash doesn't show up as a program on my system either, but it does show many updates. When I'm on a web site and it asks to update Adobe Flash before playing something, I'll click on the update message. The page will stay the same but in the top right a window will open up with a message something like, "Do you wish to use Adobe Flash just this one time?" with another message something like, "Do you want to use Adobe Flash for this website all the time?" I'll click on the, "Use Adobe Flash one time" message, and it works fine after that.

I'm guessing maybe all this has something to do with security? 

I've just recently downloaded the new Feature Update and have been looking around seeing what's new. So far so good.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 6, 2017)

Flash is slowly getting phased out so I don't even have it installed. If I go to a site that asks for it , I skip it. I  understand that some older sites  still relies on Flash but it's worth a shot to go without Flash to see how much you really do need it installed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 6, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> Flash is slowly getting phased out so I don't even have it installed. If I go to a site that asks for it , I skip it. I  understand that some older sites  still relies on Flash but it's worth a shot to go without Flash to see how much you really do need it installed.



I know that Flash is slowly being phased out, and I say good riddance to bad rubbish - too many security problems with it.

That being said, I notice a lot of my movie streaming sites still require it, so I still have it. I'm just very careful about updating it and do so only from the Adobe site.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 6, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> I know that Flash is slowly being phased out, and I say good riddance to bad rubbish - too many security problems with it.
> 
> That being said, I notice a lot of my movie streaming sites still require it, so I still have it. I'm just very careful about updating it and do so only from the Adobe site.



It did serve it's purpose very well though


----------



## Don M. (Nov 6, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Don, I just did the speedtest.net today, these were my results.  I've had the Adobe on my past computers and I remember always being bombarded with popups telling me to update it, then I read that there are a lot of security issues with it too.
> Ping = 16ms
> Download = 9.52Mbps
> Upload = 6.00Mbps



A download speed of 9+ MB should be sufficient to allow your system to run fairly fast.  You might check to see if your HD needs to be "Defragged"....I have W10 set to AutoDefrag.  You might also do a disc cleanup on your HD...right click on the start icon, select disc management, right click on the C drive, select "properties" then disc cleanup....you can also do a manual defrag there.  There is also the possibility of some Malware being present...you might want to do a full system scan with your Anti-virus.  I also run a Malware program every few days....I used to use MalwareBytes, but recently they started wanting to charge for it, so I switched to Spybot.  Then, most systems get clogged up with unneeded files, cookies, etc., over time.  I run CCleaner periodically to clean up that junk...CCleaner is free.  They also have an option to clean up the registry....but before you do that, you Always want to have your HD backed up to an external HD, or such, in case you delete something wrong in the registry.  That's about all I can think of right now...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm at 1703. Just ran the updater and it only d/l two Adobe Flash updates. SB must have an inside track at Microsoft.
> 
> P.S.: I needed Flash to run Speedtest.net



I ran the speedtest.net with no Flash, if I have it I don't see it in Programs and Features. 



HazyDavey said:


> I've got Windows 10 and Adobe Flash doesn't show up as a program on my system either, but it does show many updates. When I'm on a web site and it asks to update Adobe Flash before playing something, I'll click on the update message. The page will stay the same but in the top right a window will open up with a message something like, "Do you wish to use Adobe Flash just this one time?" with another message something like, "Do you want to use Adobe Flash for this website all the time?" I'll click on the, "Use Adobe Flash one time" message, and it works fine after that.
> 
> I'm guessing maybe all this has something to do with security?
> 
> I've just recently downloaded the new Feature Update and have been looking around seeing what's new. So far so good.



HazyDavey, I shy away from clicking on messages from many sites, because I don't trust that it's not a trick to give me a virus or attack.



MarkinPhx said:


> Flash is slowly getting phased out so I don't even have it installed. If I go to a site that asks for it , I skip it. I  understand that some older sites  still relies on Flash but it's worth a shot to go without Flash to see how much you really do need it installed.



So far I've easily been able to skip it too, never had to see something that desperately.  Also, I never streamed movies or anything so I don't think I really have a use for Adobe.  As Sifu mentioned, he has had some security issues with it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 6, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I ran the speedtest.net with no Flash, if I have it I don't see it in Programs and Features.



I think what may have happened was that since I DO have Flash installed, Win10 gave me an automatic warning, something along the lines of " Do you want to use Flash this one time, or every time you visit?", as Davey mentioned. I'm just not used to receiving a warning like that, so it threw me.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 6, 2017)

Don M. said:


> A download speed of 9+ MB should be sufficient to allow your system to run fairly fast.  You might check to see if your HD needs to be "Defragged"....I have W10 set to AutoDefrag.  You might also do a disc cleanup on your HD...right click on the start icon, select disc management, right click on the C drive, select "properties" then disc cleanup....you can also do a manual defrag there.  There is also the possibility of some Malware being present...you might want to do a full system scan with your Anti-virus.  I also run a Malware program every few days....I used to use MalwareBytes, but recently they started wanting to charge for it, so I switched to Spybot.  Then, most systems get clogged up with unneeded files, cookies, etc., over time.  I run CCleaner periodically to clean up that junk...CCleaner is free.  They also have an option to clean up the registry....but before you do that, you Always want to have your HD backed up to an external HD, or such, in case you delete something wrong in the registry.  That's about all I can think of right now...




Great suggestion regarding CCleaner ! I only use the free version also.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2018)

Just completed the 1709 Creator's Update on my computer, I was thinking about it and looked in my settings to check my updates and it showed daily unsuccessful attempts to download it this past week.  There was an option to set a time and I set it the night before last, but found that it wasn't fully loaded.  Left my computer on again last night and restarted for the completion of the download, so it's all done now.

Not sure how many things will be different, the screen in Settings has changed, and there was a People icon on my taskbar, which I hid from view.  Guess I'll notice a few more things as the days go on, just glad it didn't have any negative effects on my computer like blue screen or lock up.

Does everyone here who has Windows 10, have the 1709 update already?


----------



## Don M. (Jan 11, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Does everyone here who has Windows 10, have the 1709 update already?



I updated to 1709 on Nov. 30th...6 weeks ago.  Since then, there have been 8 updates to 1709...mostly small security updates.  I haven't noticed any real difference, or had any problems.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks Don, good to know.  I read online that some people had serious computer problems with the download and I had some email business I had to take care of first.  Didn't want my PC to be down for this thing, so I waited.


----------



## IKE (Jan 11, 2018)

SeaBreeze; said:
			
		

> Does everyone here who has Windows 10, have the 1709 update already?




I also did the 1709 Windows update on 11-30-2017 and it only took about 35 minutes......no problems that I can see so far.


----------



## Mike (Jan 12, 2018)

I had that window offering to set another time,
but it didn't work, till I switched off, then it took
ages, luckily I was restarting it during the day as
I had deleted yet another unasked for programme
or APP.

As for changes, I haven't noticed any as I changed
my desktop and start to look like XP or Windows 7,
so that didn't change at all.

Mike.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep I take all updates as they come it's important! I still have one out of my 4 PC's to update simply have not had the chance to do so yet.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 12, 2018)

I downloaded 1709 early in December. My PC was running slow, and then Avast incorporated something called Cleanup Premium and I figured why not? I am impressed with how much it perked things up and now I'm happy.


----------

